# Visalia, CA WWDDGD: Monster Manuel 2



## Nebten (May 15, 2009)

Pwner Games in Visalia will be holding the Worldwide D&D Game Day: Monster Manuel 2 on May 23rd, at 2:00pm. They are located at 3737 W Caldwell St, Visalia, Ca 93277. On the corner of Demaree & Caldwell. Phone: 559-627-3200

*Fearsome Foes Both Old and New!*

_Bring your friends and join in the fun as we celebrate the release of the Monster Manual 2, packed with new options for your *Dungeons & Dragons* 4th Edition game._

_Come and face down enemies (both brand new and some old returning favorites) jumping right off the pages of the next big monster expansion for the game. While you’re at it, beat those vile beasts down with characters using options from upcoming releases. No matter if you’re new to the game or a 4th Edition veteran, we’ll have everything you need to embark on an all-new adventure! _

_Just for participating you’ll take home the pregenerated character sheet and a miniature of the character you played. If you DM the game, you’ll take home the adventure itself, a poster map of the encounter areas, and a pack of monster miniatures used in the adventure._

_To satisfy your curiosity, here’s a quick description of the adventure as well as the characters_:
_*Journey Through the Silver Caves*_ – A kobold wyrmpriest has stolen an ancient book of prophecy from the people of Albura, a fortress on the borderlands. The kobold has a dark plan for the book – and only you can stop him in time! An adventure for 5 pregenerated 5th-level characters.​
Uthal: Goliath Barbarian
Althaea: Eladrin Wizard
Arjhana: Dragonborn Rogue
Chance: Tiefling Warlord
Eomer: Dwarf Paladin
You can also inquire about other games hosted throughout the week.
~Ben


----------

